# What's wrong with me??



## PTM75 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi there,

I am a 35 yr. old female and have been experiencing many odd symptoms over the past year of 2 (50 lbs. weight gain, slightly enlarged thyroid gland, chronic fatigue, depression, hair loss, brittle nails, dry/scaly skin, prickly heat from head to toe, constipation, heavier-than-normal periods, dry eyes, poor concentration, intolerance to cold, swollen/puffy eyes, vitamin D deficiency, chronic vaginal, urinary tract & respiratory infections, etc.).

My fiancé and I haven't used any form of birth control for 3 or 4 years yet I never once ended up pregnant until about 1 yr. ago in which I miscarried in my 1st trimester. While pregnant, I ended up with an abnormally large simple cyst on my fallopian tube that continued growing with the pregnancy and began to shrink/tort immediately after my miscarriage. I ended up having laparoscopic surgery to remove the cyst and luckily the surgeon was able to salvage my tubes/ovaries. Shortly after this ordeal, I began drinking large amounts of alcohol and pretty regularly (5-7 nights/wk.). I realize that heavy drinking can cause a good majority of the symptoms I've listed but I would've thought after 4 mos. sobriety, I'd have lost at least a stinkin' pound!

I was always normal weight until this past year--I could eat/drink whatever I wanted with little to no exercise over a few months span and hardly gain any weight (5 or 10 lbs. tops). I have also been under an enormous amount of emotional stress as well as physical stress (ex. head injury) in the past 2 years but the emotional stress part always kept me on the thin side prior to that.

So I guess what I'm wondering is if anyone has any feedback/insight as to what may be happening to my body recently. Are my symptoms due to alcohol? Stress? Aging? ... Did my pregnancy a year ago screw up my hormone levels? Or, despite the fact that my doc has declared me as having non-thyroid illness, is there a possibility that he has missed something and that I am actually hypothyroid?? Recent lab results....

ALBUMIN 4.4 (3.6-5.1)
GLUCOSE 81 (65-99)
BUN 10 (7-25)
CREATININE 0.93 (0.58-1.06)
CALCIUM 9.2 (8.6-10.4)
PHOSPHORUS 3.2 (2.5-4.5)
SODIUM 140 (135-146)
POTASSIUM 4.7 (3.5-5.5)
CHLORIDE 109 (98-110)
*C0/2 16 (21-33)
CHOLESTEROL 178 (125-200)
TRIGLYCERIDE 55 (<150)
HDL CHOLESTEROL 52 (>OR=46)
*LDL CHOLESTEROL 115 (0-100)
CHOLESTEROL/HDL RATIO 3.4 (0.0-5.0)
PROLACTIN, SERUM 8.1 (3.0-30.0)
LH, SERUM 9.4 (Follicular: 1.9-12.5, Mid-Cycle: 8.7-76.3, Luteal: 0.5-16.9)
FSH, SERUM 5.0 (Follicular: 2.5-10.2, Mid-Cycle: 3.1-17.7, Luteal: 1.5-9.1)
CORTISOL (AM) 10.1 (4.0-22.0)
T4, FREE 1.0 (0.8-1.8)
T3, FREE 3.3 (2.3-4.2)
TSH 1.18 (0.40-4.50)
THYROID PEROXIDASE AB <10 (Less than 35)
THYROGLOBULIN AB <20 (Less than 20)
HEMOGLOBIN A1C 5.3% (<5.7)
REVERSE T3 (still awaiting results)

Note: I'm not sure what phase I fall under with LH & FSH levels but based on the standard 14 day ovulation rule, it would most likely be "Mid-Cycle", or possibly "Follicular".

HAPPY NEW YEAR, THANK YOU & GOD BLESS!!!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PTM75 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a 35 yr. old female and have been experiencing many odd symptoms over the past year of 2 (50 lbs. weight gain, slightly enlarged thyroid gland, chronic fatigue, depression, hair loss, brittle nails, dry/scaly skin, prickly heat from head to toe, constipation, heavier-than-normal periods, dry eyes, poor concentration, intolerance to cold, swollen/puffy eyes, vitamin D deficiency, chronic vaginal, urinary tract & respiratory infections, etc.).
> 
> ...


Welcome and let me firstly say I am sorry for your loss. That had to throw you for a loop.

Your labs look pretty good w/ the exception of antibodies which you do have even though they are below the range. That means something is afoot and combine that with an enlarged thyroid and other symptoms, I would suggest a sonogram if not RAIU which would be better.

All these numbers (labs) do wax and wane so it is hard to "catch" them at their worst.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm sorry for your emotional stress, and glad you realized that drinking wasn't an answer to your problems.

I certainly hope you are seeking help with the associated emotional problems, and support for your sobriety.

Your thyroid numbers look fine. A percentage of the population has thyroid antibodies without a problem, and your tests are showing almost none. I am not a doctor, but at this moment it really looks like there is something else at work besides your thyroid.

Three years with out contraception and no pregnancy really deserves further investigation with a fertility specialist.


----------



## PTM75 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks to you both for taking the time to respond.

Is it be possible that I could be experiencing hypo symptoms due to my FT4 being on the low end of normal? Back in November I was tested for TSH & FT4 only. Both tests results were .8, with the same reference ranges as the new results listed above (which were taken a month later in December). My physician was concerned with the fact that my FT4 was borderline low at .8 and sent me for retests as well as all the other tests mentioned in my original post. As you can see, my TSH & FT4 levels went up a tad. Could that be from fasting since I had to fast the 2nd time for the glucose test? Or is it possible that the additional month of sobriety caused these 2 tests to rise slightly?

Bottom line, I'm just wondering if my doc is no longer concerned about there being thyroid disease because my FT4 went up that tiny amount. Did he rule out hypothyroidism based on some of the additional tests ordered even though the FT4 results are still low-normal? I've done some reading on what the "optimal" levels are for FT4 and from what I gather it should be up towards the high end of the range. If high-normal is where my FT4 should be then I would like to raise it for sure!

Lastly, I'm still unsure about the role of the 2 thyroid antibody tests. I got conflicting answers from the two of you as to what significance the presence of these small amounts of antibodies might have on me at this point. Also, I've seen people refer to antibody results as "negative" or "positive". With mine being below range, does this mean I tested "negative" for the antibodies, even though I am showing a low trace?

I'd appreciate it if you were able to shed more light on these specific areas for me!

:winking0001:


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

T4 is the stored form of thryoid hormone, but T3 is the active form that is used by the cells. That number is right in the middle of the range for you, which is "optimal'.

"Optimal" ranges are conjecture, they really are personal, and generally are found by repeated testing for a person who is already on replacement medication. Your levels, including the antibodies, aren't likely to convince a doctor that you need a trial of any medication, they are very much in the normal range.

Different labs approach the antibodies testing ranges differently, hence some people, based on lab methods get "positive" or "negative" results, or levels under a range. You can't treat antibodies. Having them doesn't necessarily mean that you have a problem--it's based on whether the thyroid is damaged enough by them to alter its production of thyroid hormone. If you have antibodies, you can monitor the thyroid levels to see if they fall out of range.

If you have a goiter, a sonogram may be useful to see if you have structural changes. However, those results may not necessarily lead to treatment, as treatment is tied primarily to TSH and T4 levels.

There are so many other things that can mimic the symptoms of hypothyroidism. I don't see results for ferritin/iron and vitamin D or B, which can also be a source of your symptoms. You may wish to investigate your levels of those to see where they stand.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PTM75 said:


> Thanks to you both for taking the time to respond.
> 
> Is it be possible that I could be experiencing hypo symptoms due to my FT4 being on the low end of normal? Back in November I was tested for TSH & FT4 only. Both tests results were .8, with the same reference ranges as the new results listed above (which were taken a month later in December). My physician was concerned with the fact that my FT4 was borderline low at .8 and sent me for retests as well as all the other tests mentioned in my original post. As you can see, my TSH & FT4 levels went up a tad. Could that be from fasting since I had to fast the 2nd time for the glucose test? Or is it possible that the additional month of sobriety caused these 2 tests to rise slightly?
> 
> ...


Negative would be "0". You tested positive below the recommended range which means you should be watched and monitored. You may or may not develop a full-blown autoimmune disease (I sure hope not), but they are there.

In general, their presence suggests that there is autoimmune thyroid involvement and the higher the level, the more likely that is. Rising levels may be more significant than stable levels as they indicate an increase in autoimmune activity.

Note the word presence and suggests.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid_antibodies/test.html

The above link is good; I recommend that you book mark it.

If your FT4 and TSH both came in @ .8 a while back; I am going to stand by my original opinion.

Once again; if your thyroid gland is enlarged, something is wrong. It should never be enlarged. I recommend RAIU.

Hang in there; if we can help you get to the bottom of this, we surely will.

Also, it is a very good thing to get differing opinions. I love that as it makes "me" think harder. LOL!!

Hugs,


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Congratulations on your sobriety! I am coming up on 7 years, and my periods seemed to regulate after I stopped drinking. You may be through the initial withdrawal, but depending on how long you drank, it can take a year or more for your body to adjust and let all the toxins out. Women's bodies are much more susceptible to the effects of alcohol and seem to get damaged much more quickly from lower amounts of alcohol than men. You may not be aware of how sick your body has become. It took a long time for me to come to terms with this myself, and I found out that I had auto-immune issues as well. Good for you for following up with a doctor! Their wisdom can be a great help to healing. You may see that your hormones balance themselves out in time. If you are anxious to get pregnant, it may help to consult a fertility specialist as well. In the meantime, I would ask your doc to keep monitoring your thyroid levels. they do fluctuate and you may find that the blood work eventually gives you a more clear picture.


----------



## PTM75 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey great feedback--thank you so much everybody! You have all helped me understand this better and I really do appreciate you all taking time out to respond!!

I have just one more question... I've read that illness can cause an enlarged thyroid and possibly throw off ones' blood results. It just occurred to me that at the time I had blood drawn (for the results listed on my original post), I was just starting to get another urinary tract infection. Do you think this UTI could have caused my slightly enlarged thyroid gland and/or affected my blood results in any way?

Although in some ways I'm bummed that there's most likely no explanation for my symptoms other than stress and LOTS of beer-drinking, ultimately, I know I'm much better off not having to deal with thyroid problems (especially an autoimmune disease) for the remainder of my life!

Regardless, I will keep a close eye on things but I think what I will do is wait to get another opinion or ask to be re-tested in a few months once my body has had more time to adjust to my sobriety.

Thanks again & good luck to you all!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PTM75 said:


> Hey great feedback--thank you so much everybody! You have all helped me understand this better and I really do appreciate you all taking time out to respond!!
> 
> I have just one more question... I've read that illness can cause an enlarged thyroid and possibly throw off ones' blood results. It just occurred to me that at the time I had blood drawn (for the results listed on my original post), I was just starting to get another urinary tract infection. Do you think this UTI could have caused my slightly enlarged thyroid gland and/or affected my blood results in any way?
> 
> ...


This sounds like a "goodbye" post! I hope not. Thyroid glands most usually are enlarged because there is an illness of the thyroid.

I am worried because at the very least you should have a radioactive uptake scan to check for cancer.

I wish you would hang around.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

PTM75 said:


> Hey great feedback--thank you so much everybody! You have all helped me understand this better and I really do appreciate you all taking time out to respond!!
> 
> I have just one more question... I've read that illness can cause an enlarged thyroid and possibly throw off ones' blood results. It just occurred to me that at the time I had blood drawn (for the results listed on my original post), I was just starting to get another urinary tract infection. Do you think this UTI could have caused my slightly enlarged thyroid gland and/or affected my blood results in any way?
> 
> ...


I didn't realize your thyroid was enlarged when I read your first post. That is a cause for concern and further investigation. Has your doctor palpitated it and told you that you have a goitre? Is it visibly enlarged? I would follow up to get RAIU on an enlarged thyroid.


----------

